# Songs that describe how I'm feeling (Part 3)



## Jazzey (Aug 6, 2009)

Lhasa de sela "*La Mar?e Haute*"

( rough translation)

The road is singing when I'm leaving
I take three steps, and the road quiets.

The road is dark, for as far as the eyes can see
I take three steps and the road ends.

At high tide, I climb
The head is full (of ideas) but the heart doesn't feel enough

At high tide, I climb
The head is full, but the heart doesn't feel enough

Hands of lace, wooden figure
body of brick and eyes that sting.

Hands of lace, wooden figure
I take three steps and you are there.

At hight tide, I climb
The head is full but the heart doesn't feel enough
At high tide, I climb
The head is full but the heart doesn't feel enough.

It sounds like a very dark song, but it's beautiful and full of emotion.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 16, 2009)

I know a girl
She puts the color inside of my world
but she's just like a maze
Where all of the walls are continually changed

And I've done all I can
To stand on her steps with my heart in my hand
Now I'm starting to think (SEE)
Maybe it's got nothing to do with me

Fathers, be good to your daughters
Daughters will love like you do
Girls become lovers who turn into mothers
So mothers, be good to your daughters too

Ooh, you see that skin?
It's the same she's been standing in
Since the day she saw him walking away
Now she's left 
cleaning up the mess he made 

So fathers, be good to your daughters
Daughters will love like you do
Girls become lovers who turn into mothers
So mothers, be good to your daughters too

Boys, you can break
You find out how much they can take
Boys will be strong
And boys soldier on
But boys would be gone without warmth from 
A woman's good, good heart

On behalf of every man
looking out for every girl
You are the guide and the weight of her world

So fathers, be good to your daughters
Daughters will love like you do
Girls become lovers who turn into mothers
So mothers be good to your daughters, too
So mothers be good to your daughters, too
So mothers be good to your daughters, too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f38Ne96R3iE


----------



## Fiver (Aug 16, 2009)

Raising my glass to wherever my dad is right now, because he did it right. (And yeah, wiping away some tears, too.) Thanks, J.


----------



## Andy (Aug 16, 2009)

Jann Arden  Hanging by a Thread

When I cry, I close my eyes
And every tear falls down inside
And I pray with all my might
That I will find my heart in someone's arms
When I cry, cry

When I cry
When I am sad I think of every awful thing I ever did
Oh when I cry, there is no love,
No there is nothing that can comfort me enough
When I cry,
Cry, cry

The salt inside my body ruins everyone I come close to
My hands are barely holding up my head
I am so tired of looking at my feet
Or all the secrets that I keep

My heart is barely hangin' by a thread
Hangin' by a thread

Oh look at me
At all i've done
I've lost so many things that I so dearly love
I lost my soul
I lost my pride
Oh I lost any hope of having a sweet life
So I cry,
Cry, cry

Oh the salt inside my body ruins everyone I come close to
My hands are barely holding up my head
Oh I'm so tired of looking at my feet
And all the secrets that I keep
My heart is barely hangin' by a thread
Hangin' by a thread

YouTube - Jann Arden - Hanging By A Thread: Album Version /w Intro


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm trying to tell you something about my life
Maybe give me insight between black and white
The best thing you've ever done for me
Is to help me take my life less seriously, it's only life after all
Well darkness has a hunger that's insatiable
And lightness has a call that's hard to hear
I wrap my fear around me like a blanket
I sailed my ship of safety till I sank it, I'm crawling on your shore. 

I went to the doctor, I went to the mountains
I looked to the children, I drank from the fountain
There's more than one answer to these questions
pointing me in crooked line
The less I seek my source for some definitive
The closer I am to fine. 

I went to see the doctor of philosophy
With a poster of Rasputin and a beard down to his knee
He never did marry or see a B-grade movie
He graded my performance, he said he could see through me
I spent four years prostrate to the higher mind, got my paper
And I was free. 

I went to the doctor, I went to the mountains
I looked to the children, I drank from the fountain
There's more than one answer to these questions
pointing me in crooked line
The less I seek my source for some definitive
The closer I am to fine. 

I stopped by the bar at 3 a.m.
To seek solace in a bottle or possibly a friend
I woke up with a headache like my head against a board
Twice as cloudy as I'd been the night before
I went in seeking clarity. 

I went to the doctor, I went to the mountains
I looked to the children, I drank from the fountain
There's more than one answer to these questions
pointing me in crooked line
The less I seek my source for some definitive
The closer I am to fine. 

I went to the doctor, I went to the mountains
I looked to the children, I drank from the fountain
There's more than one answer to these questions
pointing me in crooked line
The less I seek my source for some definitive
The closer I am to fine. 

We go to the bible, we go through the workout
We read up on revival and we stand up for the lookout
There's more than one answer to these questions
pointing me in a crooked line
The less I seek my source for some definitive
The closer I am to fine
The closer I am to fine
The closer I am to fine

YouTube - Indigo Girls - Closer To Fine


----------



## Fiver (Aug 18, 2009)

"It's only life, after all....yeah."


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 18, 2009)

It is, _really_, only life. 

And this is my favorite part:



> There's more than one answer to these questions
> pointing me in crooked line
> The less I seek my source for some definitive
> The closer I am to fine.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 18, 2009)

Exactly. The answer is not always necessarily the one you are brought up to believe as true. There are many answers that satisfy the question. Sometimes the answer is that it's okay to colour outside of the lines.

Ultimately, the answer is whatever allows you peace. If it's what you have always been told is truth, then there's your answer. If peace of mind means you need to discover what happens if you don't colour neatly between the lines, then you need to find out if that's your answer.

Nobody said it was easy. But it's always worth it to find out.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 18, 2009)

Inside the lines is always safe. But staying between the lines doesn't necessarily answer your questions, nor does it necessarily enrich your life -- unless you're playing softball.


----------



## white page (Aug 18, 2009)

I was taught that only by not trying too hard to look , we can see, poetry and music touch a part of our intuitive thinking which we understand without knowing.


----------



## Grace (Aug 22, 2009)

I looked to myself and I saw someone else;
I waited to meet her, but she didn't come.
She sent someone else with a note.

What it said in the note was a message of hope,
It said wait, you've got time, you'll be fine.
I was fine for a time, and I waited.

She sent spiders and cobwebs and musty old things
And pictures of her - she was fine.
She was living the life that ought to be mine, 
But she never forgot I was waiting.

I sent back the cobwebs, and spiders and things
To remind her of me - and she came.
She met me: not shining, or full of good life,
But covered in cobwebs and shame.

So she did come to meet me, although very late;
Now, we are mouldy and old.
The messenger says she still has the note
That brings hope - and we're waiting.

by me  (No video; I dance better than I sing!)

I love this:





> So fathers, be good to your daughters
> Daughters will love like you do
> Girls become lovers who turn into mothers
> So mothers, be good to your daughters too


It made me cry - something I find very hard to do!
So, naturally, I loved this too;


> When I cry
> When I am sad I think of every awful thing I ever did
> Oh when I cry, there is no love,
> No there is nothing that can comfort me enough
> ...



Thanks for that :hug:
Grace


----------



## Jazzey (Sep 26, 2009)

Lost touch with my soul
I had no where to turn
I had no where to go
Lost sight of my dream,
Thought it would be the end of me
I thought I’d never make it through
I had no hope to hold on to,
I thought I would break

I didn’t know my own strength
And I crashed down, and I tumbled
But I did not crumble
I got through all the pain
I didn’t know my own strength
Survived my darkest hour
My faith kept me alive
I picked myself back up
Hold my head up high
I was not built to break
I didn’t know my own strength

Found hope in my heart,
I found the light to life
My way out of the dark
Found all that I need
Here inside of me
I thought I’d never find my way
I thought I’d never lift that weight
I thought I would break

I didn’t know my own strength
And I crashed down, and I tumbled
But I did not crumble
I got through all the pain
I didn’t know my own strength
Survived my darkest hour
My faith kept me alive
I picked myself back up
Hold my head up high
I was not built to break
I didn’t know my own strength

There were so many times I
Wondered how I’d get through the night I
Thought took all I could take

I didn’t know my own strength
And I crashed down, and I tumbled
But I did not crumble
I got through all the pain
I didn’t know my own strength
Survived my darkest hour
My faith kept me alive
I picked myself back up
Hold my head up high
I was not built to break
I didn’t know my own strength

YouTube - Whitney Houston - I Didn't Know My Own Strength


----------



## psychohope (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJnJTyOCj_E

*Sober*
Kelly Clarkson  

And I don't know
This could break my heart or save me
Nothing's real
Until you let go completely
So here I go with all my thoughts I've been saving
So here I go with all my fears weighing on me

Three months and I'm still sober
Picked all my weeds but kept the flowers
But I know it's never really over

And I don't know
I could crash and burn but maybe
At the end of this road I might catch a glimpse of me
So I won't worry about my timing, I want to get it right
No comparing, second guessing, no not this time

Three months and I'm still breathing
Been a long road since those hands I left my tears in but I know
It's never really over, no

Wake up

Three months and I'm still standing here
Three months and I'm getting better yeah
Three months and I still am

Three months and it's still harder now
Three months I've been living here without you now
Three months yeah, three months

Three months and I'm still breathing
Three months and I still remember it
Three months and I wake up

Three months and I'm still sober
Picked all my weeds but kept the flowers


----------



## NicNak (Oct 16, 2009)

YouTube - Brian McKnight - Anytime w/lyrics...

YouTube - jacksoul - Somedays


----------



## NicNak (Oct 21, 2009)

YouTube - somebody's me lyrics


----------



## coccoapuff (Oct 25, 2009)

Okay, the following song is a 'little' sad but I like the line that says "find someone who is turning and you will come around".

Old man lying 
by the side of the road 
With the lorries rolling by, 
Blue moon sinking 
from the weight of the load 
And the building scrapes the sky, 
Cold wind ripping 
down the allay at dawn 
And the morning paper flies, 
Dead man lying 
by the side of the road 
With the daylight in his eyes. 

Don't let it bring you down 
It's only castles burning, 
Find someone who's turning 
And you will come around. 

Blind man running 
through the light 
of the night 
With an answer in his hand, 
Come on down 
to the river of sight 
And you can really understand, 
Red lights flashing 
through the window 
in the rain, 
Can you hear the sirens moan? 
White cane lying 
in a gutter in the lane, 
If you're walking home alone. 

Don't let it bring you down 
It's only castles burning, 
Just find someone who's turning 
And you will come around. 

Don't let it bring you down 
It's only castles burning, 
Just find someone who's turning 
And you will come around.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Coccoapuff.  This song has beautiful words.

Can you let us know the name of the song and who the artist is?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 25, 2009)

It's Neil Young, _Don't Let It Bring You Down_.

YouTube - Neil Young - Don't Let It Bring You Down


----------



## coccoapuff (Oct 25, 2009)

For sure, it's Neil Young and the title is: "Don't Let it Bring you Down"

Sorry about that, I'll remember next time


----------



## NicNak (Oct 26, 2009)

coccoapuff said:


> For sure, it's Neil Young and the title is: "Don't Let it Bring you Down"
> 
> Sorry about that, I'll remember next time



We all seem to really love music here.  Now with the title we can listen to it too! 

Thanks Coccopuff for the lyrics,  and Dr Baxter for posting the link to the video.

It is a wonderful song.  I love Neil Young!  He is a wonderful artist.


----------



## Andy (Oct 26, 2009)

This song is old.  I find I can really relate it to my boyfriends suicide...and more.

YouTube - Candlebox-Far Behind


----------



## Joshhh (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qwe10iDlFQo


----------



## Andy (Dec 10, 2009)

YouTube - What's this life for?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf5qrVdD9E0

---------- Post added at 03:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 AM ----------

[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf5qrVdD9E0]YouTube - Dashboard Confessional - Vindicated

excuse the video.


----------



## Andy (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjWMtQcNJXI


----------



## NicNak (Dec 20, 2009)

YouTube - Madonna- Oh Father [Official Music Video]


----------



## Andy (Feb 12, 2010)

YouTube - Our Lady Peace - All you did was save my life [ Lyrics ]
YouTube - Our Lady Peace - 4am


----------



## Domo (Feb 16, 2010)

YouTube - The Butterfly Effect - Aisles of White

Soft pallet breaking
Lost in aisles of white
Corridors are shaking
And I can see the light

Waiting for something
Waiting for someone

Please release me
I can barely breathe
I watch the goruind beneath me
No more the want to be

Waiting for something
Waiting for someone

Don't fall we could have had it all
Another breath your taking
Slow rise your love is suicide
This heart is slowly breaking

Waiting for something
Waiting for someone to arrive
Waiting for something
Waiting for this day to arrive

Your hands upon me never give away
Temptation haunts you
It walks beside me always

They're calling me from heaven
To walk towards the light

Hey wait this time it's not too late
To stop this ship from sinking
Don't go so much you didn't know
It's never what you're thinking

I've waited for something
Waited for someone to arrive
I've waited for something
Waited for this day to arrive

---------- Post added at 02:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 AM ----------

YouTube - Porcupine Tree - Collapse The Light Into Earth

I won't shiver in the cold
I won't let the shadows take their toll
I won't cover my head in the dark
And I won't forget you when we part

Collapse the Light Into Earth

I won't heal given time
I won't try to change your mind
I won't feel better in the cold light of day
but I wouldn't stop you if you wanted to stay

Collapse the Light Into Earth


----------



## AllyCat (Feb 17, 2010)

"Easier To Run" by Linkin Park (I am a rock fan, it is a bit sad but that is how I feel at the moment)

It's easier to run
Replacing this pain with something numb
It's so much easier to go
Than face all this pain here all alone

Something has been taken from deep inside of me
The secret I've kept locked away no one can ever see
Wounds so deep they never show they never go away
Like moving pictures in my head for years and years they've played

(If I could change I would take back the pain I would)
(Retrace every wrong move that I made I would)
(If I could stand up and take the blame I would)
(If I could take all the shame to the grave I would)
(If I could change I would take back the pain I would)
(Retrace every wrong move that I made I would)
(If I could stand up and take the blame I would)
(I would take all my shame to the grave)

[Chorus]
It's easier to run
Replacing this pain with something numb
It's so much easier to go
Than face all this pain here all alone

Sometimes I remember the darkness of my past
Bringing back these memories I wish I didn't have
Sometimes I think of letting go and never looking back
And never moving forward so there'd never be a past

(If I could change I would take back the pain I would)
(Retrace every wrong move that I made I would)
(If I could stand up and take the blame I would)
(If I could take all the shame to the grave I would)
(If I could change I would take back the pain I would)
(Retrace every wrong move that I made I would)
(If I could stand up and take the blame I would)
(I would take all my shame to the grave)

Just washing it aside
All of the helplessness inside
Pretending I don't feel misplaced
It's so much simpler than change

[Chorus]
It's easier to run
Replacing this pain with something numb
It's so much easier to go
Than face all this pain here all alone

It's easier to run
(If I could change I would take back the pain I would)
(Retrace every wrong move that I made)
It's easier to go
(If I could change I would take back the pain I would)
(Retrace every wrong move that I made I would)
(If I could stand up and take the blame I would)
(I would take all my shame to the grave)


----------



## Domo (Mar 4, 2010)

YouTube - Cookie Monsta - Contract With The Devil


----------



## Domo (Mar 12, 2010)

YouTube - Vast - Winter in my Heart


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Andy (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Daniel (May 24, 2010)

Circling
      Music & lyrics by Gretchen Parlato  

just like the earth revolves around the sun
        our life's in circles, never to be done
        but all those dreams that circle in your mind
      aren't what they seem, so let them fall behind

cuz when you think you've lost you've won
        you've found another chance to see the sun
        and be done

stop wishing on so many stars above
        all that you've done just comes from wanting love
        what if we'd met some other place in time?
        there'd still be rain, there'd still be sun to shine

your happiness to give away
        is so much more than all the games they play
        so be done

blowing away
        i'm just pretending
        close my eyes 
        for today's the perfect ending
_

She sings the song rather informally in this 3-minute video clip of a music documentary:_

[video=facebook;86159357907]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=86159357907[/MEDIA]​


----------



## Andy (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## indigogrl (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## chaos is me (Aug 20, 2010)

Slipknot - Snuff

 

Bury all your secrets in my skin
Come away with innocence, and leave me with my sins
The air around me still feels like a cage
And love is just a camouflage for what resembles rage again...

So if you love me, let me go.
And run away before I know.
My heart is just too dark to care.
I can't destroy what isn't there.
Deliver me into my fate -
If I'm alone I cannot hate
I don't deserve to have you...
My smile was taken long ago
If I can change I hope I never know

I still press your letters to my lips
And cherish them in parts of me that savor every kiss
I couldn't face a life without your light
But all of that was ripped apart...
when you refused to fight

So save your breath, I will not hear.
I think I made it very clear.
You couldn't hate enough to love.
Is that supposed to be enough?
I only wish you weren't my friend.
Then I could hurt you in the end.
I never claimed to be a saint...
My own was banished long ago
It took the death of hope to let you go

So break yourself against my stones
And spit your pity in my soul
You never needed any help
You sold me out to save yourself
And I won't listen to your shame
You ran away - you're all the same
Angels lie to keep control...
My love was punished long ago
If you still care, don't ever let me know
If you still care, don't ever let me know...


----------



## Marcel (Sep 9, 2010)

---------- Post added September 9th, 2010 at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was September 8th, 2010 at 12:26 PM ----------



Ok, venting over. 
And because one can't be dark and dreary forever:


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (May 20, 2011)

MICHAEL BREEN -- RAIN
http://wn.com/Michael_Breen__Rain or also here 



CROWDED HOUSE -- ALL I ASK


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (May 22, 2011)

Barenaked Ladies: NEXT TIME

[CHORUS (x2):]
You can always get it right next time, next time
You can always get it right next time

You can count on me to mess it up
You can count on me to let you down again
And in time you'll see that I'm your only friend

[CHORUS (x2)]

Comfort in community obliterated
Given opportunity I hesitated
Even my humility's humiliated

[CHORUS (x2)]

Next time, next time

When you die they make a list
of every love you never kissed
Of each regret and each mistake
Every choice you'll fail to make
Oh well...
Oh well...
Oh well...

It's a shame I have to wait until the ending
Everything I've yet to break is surely bending
Every vow I ever take is just pretending
That this mess I make is worth defending

[CHORUS (repeat)]


----------



## Andy (May 27, 2011)

May as well go all out...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 27, 2011)




----------



## bigben70 (Jun 16, 2011)

When I disconnect emotionally sometimes it's so intense I feel totally dissociated. Sometimes my medications would cause this. It's like I was a human video camera just.... watching. People come into view (into the room) and I cannot feel their presence at all. It's quite distressing. Especially when they feel it too and look at me and wonder what's wrong - but it's as if they're really wondering where I am. 

From Pink Floyd's "Comfortably Numb":

_There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child 
I caught a fleeting glimpse
Out of the corner of my eye
I turned to look but it was gone
I cannot put my finger on it now
The child is grown, 
The dream is gone.
I have become comfortably numb.

_


----------



## Daniel (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 25, 2011)

Learned about another "new" (to me) artist today. Thanks, Daniel!


----------



## thefirst (Oct 5, 2011)

Kryptonite - 3 doors down



*"Kryptonite"*

I took a walk around the world
To ease my troubled mind
I left my body laying somewhere
In the sands of time
But I watched the world float
To the dark side of the moon

I feel there is nothing I can do, yeah

I watched the world float
To the dark side of the moon
After all I knew it had to be
Something to do with you
I really don’t mind what happens now and then
As long as you’ll be my friend at the end

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I’m alive and well, will you be
There a-holding my hand
I’ll keep you by my side
With my superhuman might
Kryptonite

You called me strong, you called me weak,
But still your secrets I will keep
You took for granted all the times
I never let you down
You stumbled in and bumped your head,
If not for me then you'd be dead
I picked you up and put you back
On solid ground

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I’m alive and well,
Will you be there a-holding my hand
I’ll keep you by my side
With my superhuman might
Kryptonite

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I’m alive and well, will you be there
Holding my hand
I’ll keep you by my side
With my superhuman might
Kryptonite
Yeah!!

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I'm alive and well,
Will you be there a-holding my hand
I'll keep you by my side
With my superhuman might
Kryptonite
Yeah!! 


The "If I go crazy then will you still call me superman?" line particularly resonates with me.


----------



## bigben70 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmmmm... more Pink Floyd feelings for me these days. That can't be good...
I was listening to this song and it was almost disturbing that it particularily captured how I felt at that moment.
Literal meaning of the lyrics may not apply, but the feeling of the song fit disturbingly well. I actually turned it off...

"Sorrow", Pink Floyd, _from A Momentary Lapse of Reason, 1987



The sweet smell of a great sorrow lies over the land
Plumes of smoke rise and merge into the leaden sky:
A man lies and dreams of green fields and rivers,
But awakes to a morning with no reason for waking

He's haunted by the memory of a lost paradise
In his youth or a dream, he can't be precise
He's chained forever to a world that's departed
It's not enough, it's not enough

His blood has frozen & curdled with fright
His knees have trembled & given way in the night
His hand has weakened at the moment of truth
His step has faltered

One world, one soul
Time pass, the river rolls

It's not enough it's not enough
His hand has faltered
.... .... ......

And he talks to the river of lost love and dedication
And silent replies that swirl invitation
Flow dark and troubled to an oily sea
A grim intimation of what is to be

There's an unceasing wind that blows through this night
And there's dust in my eyes, that blinds my sight
And silence that speaks so much louder that words,
Of promises broken 

 Lyrics property of Pink Floyd/David Gilmore/Bob Ezrin/EMI
_


----------



## Always Changing (Oct 8, 2011)

I saw this video this am.. and I thought of all the people who struggle from time to time with despair, lonliness,tiredness...   

it reminded me of the hope strength that I received, (still receive) here when I was at my lowest,,,  

If you are feeling that way today.. watch this video and  imagine all the members here surrounding you hope and remember..   WE won't let you go. 

You are not alone.

I am not alone.


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Thehurtstopshere (Jan 19, 2012)

Music has been my mode of escape since my earliest memories and I have come to understand the depths to which I am affected by the type of music I play....I  still  have my  Pink Floyd days and always will but I am glad to be aware  now of how strongly it affects me...I have a hard time being anxious when listening to  Bob Marley or Grateful Dead so  I now  try to be aware at least of the mood im in and the music I pick. Peace and love to you all


----------



## tribelina (Apr 4, 2012)

This song encompasses everything I'm going through right now. I'm living in a verbally/emotionally abusive relationship, and this song resonates with me.  Especially the part about "I'm damned if I do and I'm damned if I don't..."


----------



## myjade84 (Jun 28, 2013)

Unwell by Rob Thomas. I heard that this song was inspired by Rob's mom. She had depression also and struggles a lot. I feel a little unwell today so i would like to share it with you.


----------



## Bumblebean (May 19, 2014)

I guess a lot of people would see it as a kind of "poor me" song but for some reason it ends up making me feel better. 

My favourite line from the song "Boulder To Birmingham" by Emmylou Harris ...

"The hardest part is knowing I'll survive"



BB


----------



## Bumblebean (May 29, 2014)




----------



## LostinDarkness (Sep 18, 2014)




----------

